# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Rcdpro V0.0.4.10 - Zenec 2010 supported!

## mohamed73

*Rcdpro V0.0.4.10 - Zenec 2010 supported!*  *Latest Update brings to our users:* *- Ford 6000 AUX CD RDS EON Ford, 7S5T-18C815-CA, "V Series"
- Kenwood, KDC-W5541U
- Chrysler P05064191AF, BZCY602A
- VW Zenec, ZE-NC2010 (Code is read from flash content)*    
Run your rcdpro.exe to get autoupdate, or download from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Best Regards*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يامدير ++++++++++++++++++ مثبت لفترة صدور اصدار احدث

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله كل خير
 اخى الكريم
 موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد

----------

